# Greetings



## RedcapCrusader (5 Dec 2013)

Just wanted to give my "Hello" to everyone at Army.ca

I am a long-time lurker/reader, first time member. I enjoy the humour and wisdom that Army.ca offers and figured now that I am a member of the CF, it would be appropriate to join the community.

Cheers


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Dec 2013)

Welcome to the crusade  ;D

It's always important to attract new posters/new cf members, you need to do your first tour of duty over at the recruiting threads


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Dec 2013)

There must be some kind of disability pension from DVA for _that_.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Dec 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There must be some kind of disability pension from DVA for _that_.



I've been through them a couple times.

All I get is headaches and my palm tends to spasm and seals itself to my face for a brief minute. My Doc couldn't explain it.  ;D


----------



## Scott (5 Dec 2013)

Journeyman can.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Dec 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Journeyman can.


...but my explanation is often mistaken for tourettes   rly:


----------



## Yrys (6 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...but my explanation is often mistaken for tourettes   rly:



But can't you try  ;D ?


----------



## Journeyman (6 Dec 2013)

Yrys said:
			
		

> But can't you try  ;D ?


Therapists have suggested I avoid _any_ contact or reference to the Recruiting threads.  It's for the best.


----------



## Yrys (6 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Therapists have suggested I avoid _any_ contact or reference to the Recruiting threads.  It's for the best.



(coughing) and what would be the consequence on your health if you forget 
accidentaly theirs recommandations  ?


----------



## Scott (6 Dec 2013)

Butthurt. Loads of potential super duper recruit butthurt. Pretty sure some tears, too.


----------

